# Competition to guess our Legendary Do-Luck OS Giken powered R33GTR BHP!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

Our Legendary R33GTR is making an appearance at Modified Live this coming weekend. 

The car is due to have a mapping session from Garth at MGT Racing Nuneaton. We have used Garth on a number of our cars and his results speak volumes. 

The car has recently undergone refurbisment with ourselves and assistance from:

RB Motorsport
Elite Body Centre - Sunderland
Kish Executive Upholstery - Sunderland
Do-Luck Europe


It has received many fabulous comments over its time and is used for magazine posters, screen savers and so much more. 

To celebrate our union with MGT Racing we are holding a special competition for all forum users.

Simply post below your name and estimated BHP figure for the engine once Garth has mapped it. Your figure needs to be based on the flywheel figures and with 2.0b boost.

Nearest figure wins a £200 TheGTRShop Voucher to be redeemded within 1 yr on any purchase from ourselves.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Godzirra
727bhp


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

900 bhp


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Ginzilla
750bhp


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Mel
823.50 )


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

MP2 BNR34

I think 890hp :nervous:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

908bhp:thumbsup:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Bolle
699hp


----------



## oliver134 (Jan 20, 2008)

733BHP :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

Ive just had a call from the guys at MGT Racing and people are trying to get them to release what they think the figures are going to be LOL! nooooooooooooooo cheating please


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

890 hp


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

788


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

895bhp


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

777bhp  JonR32GTR


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

783bhp


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

MARKPRIOR BHP i'm going for 709


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

769 as a pure guess


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

800


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

at 2.0bar id say 730


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

790 bhp


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

745


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

643 bhp


----------



## Midnight Liner (Dec 19, 2006)

726 BHP 

Euan


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

812!


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

dennis 834.9bhp


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

762bhp


Terje.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

766 bhp


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

823 bhp


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Paul Creed

747 BHP :thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Shane 757 bhp


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

760


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

970 :nervous:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

739


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TAZZMAXX
845


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

750bhp


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

749
750
751
752
753
754
755
756
757
758
759
760
761
762
763
764
765
766
767
768
769
770
771
772
773
774
775
776
777
778
779
780
781
782
783
784
785
786
787
788
789
790
791
792
793
794
795
796
797
798
799
800
801
802
803
804
805
806
807
808
809
810
811
812
813
814
815
816
817
818
819
820
821
822
823
824
825
826
827
828
829
830
831
832
833
834
835
836
837
838
839
840
841
842
843
844
845
846
847
848
849
850
851
852
853
854
855
856
857
858
859
860
861
862
863
864
865
866
867
868
869
870
871
872
873
874
875
876
877
878
879
880
881
882
883
884
885
886
887
888
889
890
891
892
893
894
895
896
897
898
899
900
901
902
903
904
905
906
907
908
909
910
911
912
913
914
915
916
917
918
919
920
921
922
923
924
925
926
927
928
929
930
931
932
933
934
935
936
937
938
939
940
941
942
943
944
945
946
947
948
949
950
951
952
953
954
955
956
957
958
959
960
961
962
963
964
965
966
967
968
969
970
971
972
973
974
975
976
977
978
979
980
981
982
983
984
985
986
987
988
989
990
991
992
993
994
995
996
997
998
999
1000
1001
1002
1003
1004
1005
1006
1007
1008
1009
1010
1011
1012
1013
1014
1015
1016
1017
1018
1019
1020
1021
1022
1023
1024
1025
1026
1027
1028
1029
1030
1031
1032
1033
1034
1035
1036
1037
1038
1039
1040
1041
1042
1043
1044
1045
1046
1047
1048
1049
1050
1051
1052
1053
1054
1055
1056
1057
1058
1059
1060
1061
1062
1063
1064
1065
1066
1067
1068
1069
1070
1071
1072
1073
1074
1075
1076
1077
1078
1079
1080
1081
1082
1083
1084
1085
1086
1087
1088
1089
1090
1091
1092
1093
1094
1095
1096
1097
1098
1099
1100
1101
1102
1103
1104
1105
1106
1107
1108
1109
1110
1111
1112
1113
1114
1115
1116
1117
1118
1119
1120
1121
1122
1123
1124
1125
1126
1127
1128
1129
1130
1131
1132
1133
1134
1135
1136
1137
1138
1139
1140
1141
1142
1143
1144
1145
1146
1147
1148
1149
1150

:clap:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

784


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

811


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

LOL! only one guess please




ChristianR said:


> 749
> 750
> 751
> 752
> ...


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

712


----------



## iksvo (Sep 29, 2006)

iksvo
706


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

slacker
746


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

692
Sean


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

300 hahaha 

789BHP and good luck with the Dyno, looks amazing mate.


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Hi Dave

Am I allowed to play*


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

hahaha, 

broken engine  or 2200 as mark took the rest.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm going with 734!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just so everyone knows..........The ECU is going to be a LINK G4 which is going to be supplied and fitted by MGT Racing. The guys want to max the boost out to 1.8b boost to give the engine some longevity as this vehicle goes up for sale after mapping and appearing for magazine shoots:thumbsup:

Airflowless TO4Z
260 cams 9.1 lift
RB Motorsport machined cyl head
1000 cc injectors
Twin pump fueling
Usual supporting upgrades


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

ROB_GTR

863 Fly BHP


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

924 fly bhp.....


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I should have pointed this out before I entered my guesstimate............

I don't actually have a GTR at the moment so I don't need 200 quids worth of stuff right now. So you might as well just give me the car if my guess is right. I promise to make the car available for the magazine shoots 

Sound fair to you Dave?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

748 bhp


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

Konvert
758


----------



## waynegts (Nov 23, 2006)

1.8 bar 688
2.0 bar 724


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

Im not allowed to play  but i need to say konvert please remove that avatar!!! It makes me sick when I see it uke:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

How are they measuring the flywheel figure?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

There are some really high guesses out there, !


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

777bhp


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

695 is my wild guess


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

lady in red said:


> Im not allowed to play  but i need to say konvert please remove that avatar!!! It makes me sick when I see it uke:


i dont appreciate you victimising me :bawling:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

732BHP Nas...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

999BHP


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just reread the title, not sure legendary is appropriate is it? There are many legendary Skylines and this is not one of them.


----------



## ericskyline (Nov 16, 2007)

827 bhp


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

what size is the exhaust housing on the t04z!


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

900bhp


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> How are they measuring the flywheel figure?



I didn't think you could unless the engine is out and it's connected to an engine dyno?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

mjwebb48 said:


> Just reread the title, not sure legendary is appropriate is it? There are many legendary Skylines and this is not one of them.



Yes it is, you obviously haven't been reading this forum long enough. 

Just because it hasn't been caned and blown up at events up and down the country, that doesn't alter the fact that it IS a legendary car. When Dave first built it and then sold it, I wasn't even a member, but I had been reading the forum for a while. I wanted to own that car so bad cos the spec reads like the ultimate road car, but I didn't have that kind of money to spend. I still don't. 

It's not a high profile drag car, cos it was never intended to be. But when the RB30 and T04Z kick in, it will walk away from the drag cars that get used on the road, cos their power comes on much later up the rev range, by which time this car will be ahead on the road, which is what it was built for. This is 1 of 3 R33's I'd choose over an R34, the other 2 are the Jun Super Lemon and the Top Secret Drag-R


----------



## dk052 (May 4, 2009)

898bhp


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

T04Z at 1.8bar on and RB30. Im gonna say 682.7BHP


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

mjwebb48 said:


> Just reread the title, not sure legendary is appropriate is it? There are many legendary Skylines and this is not one of them.


end well, this will not.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

712


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Have I won yet? :chuckle:


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

my guess would be 675bhp


----------



## dc2mike (Apr 17, 2008)

715


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Max Boost said:


> Yes it is, you obviously haven't been reading this forum long enough.
> 
> Just because it hasn't been caned and blown up at events up and down the country, that doesn't alter the fact that it IS a legendary car. When Dave first built it and then sold it, I wasn't even a member, but I had been reading the forum for a while. I wanted to own that car so bad cos the spec reads like the ultimate road car, but I didn't have that kind of money to spend. I still don't.
> 
> It's not a high profile drag car, cos it was never intended to be. But when the RB30 and T04Z kick in, it will walk away from the drag cars that get used on the road, cos their power comes on much later up the rev range, by which time this car will be ahead on the road, which is what it was built for. This is 1 of 3 R33's I'd choose over an R34, the other 2 are the Jun Super Lemon and the Top Secret Drag-R



Look around, think of some of the builds, making custom parts and setting amazing times, these cars are legenday. Bolt on bits and an RB30 dont get legendary status. 
Kieth cowies car, Andy Barnes Blue 34, Tim Websters Duke car, HKS drag R33 etc etc. For me it is disrespectful to the truly legendary cars to call this one legenedary.
This R33 is something you could buy 10 times over in Japan at the moment, look at global auto for some ever changing examples.
For me legendary is something that has pushed the boundries and becomes character in its own right.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

already had my guess but liking the new logo dave !


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

mjwebb48 said:


> Look around, think of some of the builds, making custom parts and setting amazing times, these cars are legenday. Bolt on bits and an RB30 dont get legendary status.
> Kieth cowies car, Andy Barnes Blue 34, Tim Websters Duke car, HKS drag R33 etc etc. For me it is disrespectful to the truly legendary cars to call this one legenedary.
> This R33 is something you could buy 10 times over in Japan at the moment, look at global auto for some ever changing examples.
> For me legendary is something that has pushed the boundries and becomes character in its own right.



Dear me, where do I start!!

Andy's Sumo R34 was an HKS catalogue on wheels. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't HKS a bolt on parts manufacturer?

Keith's car has an OSG RB30. So that means it CAN'T be legendary, by your own admission that is.

The HKS car, a car built by a manufacturer of bolt on parts, therefore it CAN'T be legendary, according to you that is.

The Duke R33, full of bolt on parts, so NOT legendary either, according to you.

Sorry, but your argument fell apart as soon as you said 'bolt on bits and an RB30 dont get legendary status'


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Apart from anything above, you're obviously not capable of distinguishing between a car built for drag racing, and a car built to not go drag racing.

FFS man, at no stage has Dave said the car is a legendary drag car, he didn't build it to go ****ing drag racing, it was his ROAD car.

Do you understand that or do I need to draw you a diagram, differentiating between the two?

According to your logic, only a drag car can be legendary. What a load of crap!!



Sorry Dave, I won't crap on your thread anymore :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you everyone for you brilliant comments. Shakira and I are at MGT Racing with Mark and Garth right now. The car is currently connected on the Dynapack in the 'Dyno' room  Garth is running the car through various load tests and from outside the chamber at high revs the sounds are truly amazing and tbh scary at the same time. We will be posting pictures and a video clip from here soon. Hopefully the flames will be from the right end!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

A few of the car in the Dyno room 

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b301/bigmilly/photo-154.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b301/bigmilly/photo-152.jpg


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

markpriorgts-t said:


> already had my guess but liking the new logo dave !


I'll take credit for that


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

686.8 at fly


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

742 for me.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hiya All

We finished the mapping session off today. So everyone understands what we were looking for it was a useable yet powerful car that can be used on the roads. As with all the cars I build I look for balance of power and useability. I'll post up the graphs tommorrow night once Ive had time to get them hosted. To establish the flywheel figure MGT simply added 80 bhp to the hub figure, no stunning mathmatical applications but just a common sense application.

Anyone still wishing to submit a guess can still do so.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

sounds like a productive day. cool thread and car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bearing in mind the running temps and todays ambient temps we are very, very pleased with Garth's mapping and the cars performance. We will load up some videos too, some "interesting" in-car footage will also be available to view LOL! 

The LINK ecu is amazing and well worth the investment, the car is so smooth and responsive compared to the previous map which I thought was good!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

i guess 724.5


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

thats my guess at 1.8 bar


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you today Dave.
Your car was looking great and sounding great on the Dyno. :thumbsup:

Sorry guys, I had to leave before Garth finished the mapping so it's no good sending me any PM's


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

R34nov80

777 @ hubs :thumbsup:


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave, i'll have a go at this.. can only hope to come close. but im glad to see the car back home..


ExZaCc
690


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

davew said:


> Bearing in mind the running temps and todays ambient temps we are very, very pleased with Garth's mapping and the cars performance. We will load up some videos too, some "interesting" in-car footage will also be available to view LOL!
> 
> The LINK ecu is amazing and well worth the investment, the car is so smooth and responsive compared to the previous map which I thought was good!!!! :thumbsup:


*HOT* That was a understatement, but I most say driving the car again, Dave, was just amazing. That car does not stop pulling when on power! If I owned that car, Dave, I would not have a driving licence for long and motor bikes would be running *SCARED* because that is one Fast car. Wish I could talk you into putting a GT42 on her to let it show its full potential of the OS/RB30 because it would be *OFF ITS HEAD* will send you the pics and vid today mate

Regards Mark and Garth


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Come on then Dave tell us the BHP before MGT start taking brides... haha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Im sure the guys wont blab


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

Wade said:


> Come on then Dave tell us the BHP before MGT start taking brides... haha


yeah i hate wedding crashers too


----------



## ericskyline (Nov 16, 2007)

Davew i take it this is for sale what is this going to cost me

wife for sale not a lot of miles lol


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

So anyway, about the video............................


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

Still waiting on Mark to email them over!! Hurry up Mark cant wait to see them.

And dont send the one of you actually making me squeal!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

lady in red said:


> Still waiting on Mark to email them over!! Hurry up Mark cant wait to see them.
> 
> And dont send the one of you actually making me squeal!


That last sentence sounds so wrong... haha  Ahem please do upload!!!


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

Let me explain.... 

No-one has ever scared me in a car til this weekend.

We took the car out for its maiden voyage after its mapping and as Mark said it was incredible. The stealth power of that beast is exhilerating!! Then..........
Lets just say those 4 tyre marks will remain there for many years to come and cars do fly!!!! I wasnt expecting it was my excuse  Absolutely bloody brilliant.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still waiting for the vids to come over as the file sizes are quite large.

The results for the ATF is 722.216. This is using the simply add 80bhp for transmission loss as per an earlier post.

We have a draw for the prize so let us contact the winners with a tie breaker question which is ft lbs of torque.

This car runs a hyper silent exhaust and an internal wastgate, it does limit the power but gives us exactly what we were looking for..stealth performance.

Garth gave us a choice of 3 maps to fine tune to the car, all of which would offer us a different driving experience. We opted for driveability with a balance of torque and bhp. 

The results are breathtaking as the vids will show.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Good numbers there dave. The car looks great with the new paint as well, completely different to that Sunday near Luton when you picked it up. Definite improvement!


----------



## GT-R Marius (May 19, 2009)

670hp


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

You still going to sell the car Dave? How much?


.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Ludders said:


> You still going to sell the car Dave? How much?
> 
> 
> .



Probably at least double what I could afford


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Max Boost said:


> Probably at least double what I could afford


I was hoping about half of that!!


.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Ludders said:


> I was hoping about half of that!!
> 
> 
> .



LOL


Would be nice, but I don't imagine it will be less than 20 grand 

If it's 10 grand I'm having it!!











As if :chuckle:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

who won then ?


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

It was somebody from another forum.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

lady in red said:


> It was somebody from another forum.


that old favourite


----------

